# Introducing.....Montague the Dragon!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted, we're without a computer at the worst possible time of year for it... I'm nonetheless pleased to introduce Montague the Dragon!!

He is perched on our roof and measures 24 feet long! His body is a modified monster mud (foundation isulation coating/exterior latex paint) and burlap combo over a pvc and hardware cloth frame. His head and spikes are carved from foam and coated with the monster mud. His hands and feet are foam, wire, aluminum foil, sculpy and monster mud. A friend of ours welded his wings for us using rebar, I then stretched cheeseloth over the framed, used aluminum foil to bulk up the "bones", and painted them. His eye balls are oversized clear Christmas ornaments painted orange with stained glass paint.

I will post more pictures of him soon. This is the only one I had on photobucket, it doesn't show him very well, but you can get the idea. Hope you like him!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, Montague is done and ready to terrorize the ToTs!

What a wonderful addition to your already fantastic storybook haunt, Nixie.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! dats a big dragon! I like him. lets see a close up of the head.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Montague looks great! I love the face. He just needs a ToT victim in his mouth.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay, Nixie! What an awesomely beautiful job you did on Montague! I can't imagine how proud you must be. Congrats on such a great prop!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job! Been wondering about this guy recently!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

That looks awesome!

Would look even better (is that possible?!?!?) with a fog machine hooked up to his mouth.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow he turned out awesome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He's friggin' huge! What an impact he must have. There's just no way something that imposing can be ignored! Awesome job Nixie!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! *gives standing ovation* i'm so glad you finished him in time. he looks awesome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a labor of love ...he looks great I'm glad you finished him in time....awesome work!!!!!! I'm glad we dont compete in the neighbor hood cuz I think you'd have me with the dragon LOL


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, he is so cool! I need to get hubby off his duffer and ride by it! if he looks this great in a pic, imagine in person!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I promise to post more pictures soon! 
Bethene- Let me know if you guys are going to stop by so we can make sure we're home, I'd love to say hello. You can check out Mike's yard (and the rest of the neighborhood too) while you're out here!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

He's pretty magnificent...Montague the Magnificent!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you were able to get him finished in time. He looks awesome, great work!


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Nixie, Montague looks fantastic! You guys did a fantastic job!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks awesome.. hopefully you have great weather so there is nothing negative happening to your wonderful creation.


----------

